
BMW to mass produce electric cars, electrify Rolls-Royce - doener
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-autoshow-frankfurt/bmw-to-mass-produce-electric-cars-electrify-rolls-royce-idUSKCN1BI1LM?utm_campaign=trueAnthem:+Trending+Content&utm_content=59b149de04d3012fde0665ea&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter
======
Jeremy1026
This is great news. Can't wait for the electric future. I love my e-Golf and
can't imagine going back to a boom-boom engine.

